# 8th Gen Civic guys - rattling rear deck?



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys,

I got a new JBL GTi for myself for Christmas and wow... talk about some output! Its still in break in I suspect, but I really think its a nice step up from the ID Max (although the ID Max is still really nice in my book).

Anyhow, I don't have a clue why - but I now have a nasty rattle in the rear deck. I had one when I first got the thing too and damped it out and it went away easily. Any hints on how to cure this once I find it? I'm sure I can isolate it and throw more damping on it - but I thought maybe someone had a really ingenious idea that I should look into. 

Lastly, is it just me, or is that rear deck piece just RIDICULOUSLY hard to install and snap into place? I've tried a hundred times and still have a popped corner on one side near the window edge! Grrr. I've taken the entire car apart and this is the only part thats ever really been a pain!

Less


----------



## kid red (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a 8th Civic and the rear deck did rattle. It was either the brake light area or the entire deck with I think is simply suspended in place. I stuffed some polly fill sheets into the rear sections/corners under the deck to prevent the up and down fluttering. That seemed to work.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i dont have a civic but in my integra i used expanding foam


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

Like stated above....

take your rear deck apart, even the C-pillar pieces....and use some type of matting....maybe an ensolite like material....

isolate all possible moving parts...sometimes the smallest pieces are the sources of the most noticable noises...you have to make it as solid as possible...use foamy materials....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

crank it, sit in the backseat, and push up on the headliner. see what happens.

if the problem is solved, take a small strip of foam, and run it along the headliner. 

My car has a lot of foam, 'strategically placed'.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks,

I just wondered if anyone had an answer like Bikin really... There is one specific place that is the culprit and the entire rear deack is already done in dynamat and also raammatt, but I never used foam back there since I never had a rattle since the first week. Thankfully, I don't need to place foam selectively around the car, since its pretty tight, but I just redid my doors and had to remove some of the mounting tabs... so I picked up a spot or two that I think will go away when I replace the screw mounts that go into the sides of the door - which will happen VERY soon.

Anyhow, thanks again. I doubt this will be hard to line out, but sometimes you all have some really good advice from experience and it made sense to try and steal from you haha!

Less


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My headliner rattled a lot. My back deck has about 4 layers of deadener. The trunk is a friggin' tomb.

Once I put foam in the headliner right at the back (where it touches what feels like a metal bracket) the problem was solved.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Subies are known for the rear deck rattle as well, it's just a cardboard cover over the metal (upolstered of course) so a lot of guys use felt, or closed cell foam (ensolite or better yet (thinner) SS overkill) between them to isolate..


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

less, the rattle is coming from the back part of the deck vibrating against the glass. i mean the part where the plastic meets the glass. i have the same annoying rattle in my FD. 

my solution for now is to wedge some folded Kleenex just so that the plastic wont meet the glass. it will look funny, of course. but at least the deck will quiet down. 

still thinking of a more permanent solution... thinking of using foam...


----------



## tbonez3858 (Jun 17, 2008)

In my Civic on the top of the deck there was a key hole that you could put a key in and let down the seat down for trunk access. There was a metal bar from the key hole to a release inside on the top of the trunk. This thing rattled so bad I thought my trunk was going to come off..I simply took the metal bar off and wrapped the lock in SS damplifier. I then cut up styrofoam and put between the deck and the metal. I have since started using door weather stripping which seams to be MUCH better...This quited everything down significantly...I am currently in the process of adding SS damplifier to my trunk which is taking it to the next level...I followed this procedure to find my rattles...

Turned bass CD on..
- Walked around outside of the car to see if the license plate, light fixtures or external plastic was rattling...

- Closed all doors and sat in the back seat and applied pressure to rear deck. At this time I also applied pressure to the internal trunk light, pillars, seat belts and anything else I could find

- Opened the trunk access from inside of the car. Crawled into the trunk as much as I could and listened for the rattle. I started applying pressure to anything I could to see if the rattle would stop..This is what led me to the key access release bar...

Hope this helps...


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Make sure all those clips are in place that are closest to the rear window. Put foam all along the back edge where it contacts the glass. Make sure the headliner in the rear is tight to the ceiling. If rattling persists, check the rear center seatbelt holder/module for rattling.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

I just saw your location....michigan, correct?

in the cold, it is almost impossible to isolate every single rattle....and every winter, you will no doubt have new rattles in different places....trust me...

rattles suq


----------

